# Yamaha 90 Power Pack / CDI Question



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Figured it out - just an FYI for anyone else with same issue the CDI for this motor ending in 02, 03, 06, and 07 are interchangable. 


Now back to fishing lol


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I just saw this. To late? http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/3564105015.html


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I got one on ebay for $100 - thanks for looking though.


----------

